# Cedartown GA - Adult Female 2 y/o underweight



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Liesel: Petfinder









only 38lbs!!! 

Liesel is about 2 years old and weighs 38.8 pounds. She is a bit thin. She is friendly and gets along well with other dogs. Liesel was given a DA2PPvL vaccine and deworming. The adoption fee will be $32 to help cover the cost. Upon adoption, adopters are required to fill out a rabies and sterilization contract and will receive a Spay/Neuter Rebate Voucher provided by the Polk County Humane Society. Your new adoptive pet comes with a free 30 day health insurance policy. Activation information provided at time of adoption. 

This shelter is NOT a no-kill facility. If you are interested, please act quickly.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Still listed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------



## oyealiz (Dec 30, 2009)

pamela berger said:


> adopted


YAY! She's so pretty!


----------

